# Carmel Custard



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Carmel Custard 1/3 cup sugar 1/4 cup water Melt the sugar in a large skillet over med. heat until golden. Add water slowly and carefully, stirring constantly. Heat slowly until sugar is entirely dissolved in the water. Pour carmel into a 1 quart ring mold. You can use anything that is round and at least 3" high.4 eggs1/3 cup sugar1/8 tea. salt1 1/2 cups canned milk1/2 cup milkBeat eggs,sugar & salt until frothy. Add milk, stir to blend. Pour into mold. Set in a larger pan. Pour hot water in large pan until it is about 3/4" from top of mold. Bake at 300' oven for 1 hr. or until done. Chill,turn upsidedown on plate, it should come out of the pan very easy. Enjoy/ Maro


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Thanks, Maro! This sounds really good! I love caramel, and I love custard....


----------

